# My Reaper template project for metal.



## alessandroarzilli (Aug 13, 2019)

I would like to share with you all my video tutorial on how I created my heavy metal template project using Reaper. Constructive criticism appreciated!
Please feel free to download the .rpp project file in the description of the video.


----------



## Evil Chuck (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks, this is perfect for someone like me who is an idiot when it comes to recording / mixing.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope my template/project file is usable, even though it may fire up a lot of errors if you're not using the same plugins as I am.


----------



## atomoclast (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for this! Not exactly the same plugins that I have, but it's a great start!


----------



## atomoclast (Jun 8, 2020)

So I tested it out and added my own plugins (I just got GGD P4 for a drum kit and Neural DSP Abasi), but here's a quick mix I just tried out with it. 

It was pretty nice to use! I'm definitely still learning though, and open to feedback. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IBKFlnsMsb22UssbYOe_7E--5wLionId/view?usp=sharing


----------

